# Brandungsanfänger bittet um Hilfe



## erblade (7. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

im Novembwe geht es zu erstn mal an die Ostsee zum Barndungsangeln. Nun schwanke ich noch, bezüglich des Gerätes, zwischen kaufen und leihen.

Könnt ihr mir eine kurze Zusammenstellung oder fertige, stimmige Kombo eines Herstellers aufzeigen ?

Ich währe euach einem Gebrauchtkauf nicht abgeneigt.

Als Binnenländler komme ich leider nicht so oft an die See, so dass sich der Preis in grenzen halten sollte.


Vielen Dank
Erik


----------



## vermesser (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brandungsanfänger bittet um Hilfe*

Moin...

hast Du kräftiges Karpfen- oder Grundangelgerät...ich sag mal Ruten ab 3,60 besser noch 3,90? Wurfgewicht ab 100 Gramm? 

Ne Rolle mit guter Schnurfassung und 35er drauf, 30er reicht auch...

So hab ich die ersten Versuche gemacht und gut gefangen. Manchmal angel ich heut noch so...

Wo solls hin gehen, vom Strand oder von Molen- oder Seebrücken?

Grad wenn Du nicht oft fährst und nur probierst, wäre zum Einstieg sowas ausreichend...


----------



## erblade (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brandungsanfänger bittet um Hilfe*

Hi,

es soll vom Starnd aus geangelt werden, kräftiges Angelzeugs ist aufrgund meiner Vorliebe fürs Spinnangeln keins vorhanden.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brandungsanfänger bittet um Hilfe*

Hallo Erik,

tolle Idee mit dem Brandungsangeln anzufangen.

In welchem Preisbereich möchtest du denn Tipps zur Ausrüstung haben?

Das Problem ist nämlich immer das gleiche.

Fang mit Angeln die 20-50EUR kosten.
Dann gibts 2 Möglichkeiten. Es macht keinen Spaß=> nicht viel Geld in den Sand gesetzt.
Es ist eine Sache die dir super gefällt=> du wirst dir schnell was neues kaufen.
Nimm teure Angeln so um 150 bis 400EUR.
Dann gibt es auch mehrer Möglichkeiten.
Es ist das Richtige für dich=> Glückwuns, an der richtigen Stelle Geld investiert.
Es ist nicht dein Ding=> Sieh zu das du das günstig verkauft bekommst.

Es ist einfach nicht einfach.

Das mit gebrauchten Sachen ist eine top Idee.

Hier gibt es viele Angler, die noch was haben könnten.

Auch bin ich mir sicher, dass hier noch so einige super Tipps kommen werden.

Ich selber habe mit Ruten für unter 20 EUR angefangen.
Die hat jetzt einer unserer Jungangler und macht damit so seine ersten Erfahrungen.

Bei dem Rollen muss allerdings sagen, sollte man eher mehr Geld investieren.

So ab ca. 50EUR gehts so langsam los.

Ich selber habe "alte" Quantum Crypton Surf 660. Bin ich sehr zufrieden mit. Sehr viele schwören auf Shimano. Da gibt es bestimmt auch noch Tipps.

So das wars.

Hier noch der Standartipp für Leute die Dinge zum Brandungsangel suchen.

www.brandungsangelshop.de

Habe ich schon einiges bestellt und bin immer super damit zufrieden gewesen.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.

Ach ja, das Buch "Der Angelführer-Brandungsangeln" für 14,95EUR ist Pflichtlektüre.


----------



## Astarod (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brandungsanfänger bittet um Hilfe*

Ich hab auch mit Ruten unter 20 Euro von Ebay angefangen,
das hat vollkommen gereicht!
Ich bin mittlerweile auf 3,60 Hechtruten umgestiegen die ein Wurfgewicht von 80-150 Gramm haben.
Ich habe noch nicht vom Strand geangelt,sondern nur in Rerik oder Kühlungsborn von den Seebrücken.
Meine ersten Brandungsangeln haben 7,50 und 8 Euro gekostet und es war kein Schrott!
Eben Ebay,ich habe mir 3 gebrauchte Daiwa Emblem und Emcast geholt die mMn. klasse für solche Brückengänge sind.
Die bekommst für runde 50 Euro und selbst wenn es dir nicht gefällt haben diese Rollen einen guten Wiederverkaufswert,oder du nimmst sie zum Karpfenangeln


----------



## Svenbs (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brandungsanfänger bittet um Hilfe*

So dann gebe ich meinen Senf auch mal dazu #h

Ich habe im März dieses Jahr erst angefangen an der Brandung zu fischen und habe mir vor meiner ersten Woche Fehmarn als Gerät zugelegt:

- Cormoran Seacor Surf in 4,20m für 25€ 
- Cormoran Big Ben 7PI in der 5000er größe für 54€ inkl. Schnur

Das ganze 2x da meine Frau mit angeln wollte :m

Was kann ich dazu sagen, eine super Kombination das Gerät... vor allem die Rolle ist super...

Jetzt bin ich ab morgen das 3. Mal an der Brandung, mit der gleichen Rolle ABER mit anderen Ruten.

Ich habe mich nach langen Recherchen jetzt für die Quantum Smart Procast Surf in 4,50m geholt, da die Rute um einiges weicher ist als die Cormoran und für mich dadur besser zu werfen ist. Der Preis der Rute liegt bei 65€ und meiner Meinung nach ein super Preis / Leistungs verhältniss und kann diese uneingeschränkt empfehlen.

grüße Sven


----------



## DxcDxrsch (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brandungsanfänger bittet um Hilfe*

hmmm ich hab meine ersten brandungsruten allesamt beim werfen zerbrochen  boing die waren auch so 60-80 DM


edit: also ich meine natürlich nicht beim ersten mal... zumindest nich alle


----------



## erblade (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brandungsanfänger bittet um Hilfe*

Hallo,

boahh viele Tips, danke.

Ich wollte schon Material Kaufen was ich auch längere Zeit benutzen kann.
Wenn ich mich für was neues Interessiere dann muss die Erstausrüstung auch für die Nachfolgezeit noch gut passen.
Also nicht das Teuerste aber schon wertig.

Rute + Rolle + Schnur + Kleinzeug so 150 bis 200 €


----------



## Sterni01 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brandungsanfänger bittet um Hilfe*

Edit Ralle 24:

Muss nicht sein. Wenn Kritik geübt werden soll, kann man das auch in einem netteren Ton und allgemein verständlich machen.


----------



## erblade (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brandungsanfänger bittet um Hilfe*

Hmm wass will der Ersteller des Posts uns damit sagen ? Habe ich die Frage falsch gestellt ?


----------



## DxcDxrsch (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brandungsanfänger bittet um Hilfe*

hmmm weiß auch nich .. also meiner meinung nach kommt man mit grund/Hecht oder karpfenruten auch wenn sie 150 gr schaffen nicht weit... 
für schönwetterangeln von seebrücke oder mole oder hafen gehts schon, keine frage.. grad wenn man das vielleicht 2-3 mal im jahr macht... aber das is für mich auch gar kein brandungsangeln... aaaaaber bei richtif welle und richtig wind.. wenns weh tut im gesicht und 200 gr gebraucht werden, dann noch kraut geht... dann brauch man richtiges gerät... die frage is also was wirst du für ein brandungsangler?!?!


----------



## erblade (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brandungsanfänger bittet um Hilfe*

Hm gute Frage, da ich immer ca 400 KM zum Meer fahren muss, muss ich auch das Wetter akzeptieren was am dem Wochende ist. 

Also robuste Ausrüstung mit Reserve.


----------



## dorschiie (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brandungsanfänger bittet um Hilfe*



erblade schrieb:


> H
> 
> Also robuste Ausrüstung mit Reserve.


gut erkannt.
aber sag mal wann und wo im november wollt ihr aufschlagen?


----------



## erblade (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brandungsanfänger bittet um Hilfe*

Wir wohnen in Rerick


----------



## bukare (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brandungsanfänger bittet um Hilfe*

Hi erblade,

ich stand vor einem Jahr vor dem gleichen Problem! Der Tip mit dem 
"Brandungsangelshop.de" weiter oben hat mir den Weg zum Brandungsangeln
eröffnet.
Der Laden ist bei mir um die Ecke und ich habe mich vor Ort mit Sehr guter 
Beratung mit allem nötigen eingedeckt!
Mir wurde auch der Brandungsangelführer empfohlen und mittlerweile baue ich mir meine Vorfächer nach dessen Angaben sogar selber.
Ich habe für drei komplette Ruten mit viel Zubehör ca.400.- bezahlt und bin bis heute sehr zufrieden damit.Ruf einfach mal da an oder fahr vorbei!
Bedenke auch die Nebenkosten für warme Kleidung, Kopflampe, Dreibein...! 
Bastel Dir im Vorfeld schon ein paar Vorfächer!(Steigert bei mir immer die Vorfreude und die funzen viel besser als Fertige)
Ich bin auch regelmäßig in Rerik(Mitte Oktober und Anfang November wieder)
vieleicht sehen wir uns ja mal. 

petri


----------



## Jacky Fan (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brandungsanfänger bittet um Hilfe*

Mein Brandungsgeschir kommt in meiner Heimat 3-4 mal im Jahr in Einsatz.
An der Ostsee beim Urlaub auch schon mal 4 mal die Woche.
Hat schon einiges erlebt das Zeug und war dennoch sehr preiswert.
Dreibein  50€
Ruten  100€
Rollen  100€

Kleinteile brauch man eh regelmässig neu

Ich hab immer ein bis zwei Teleruten mit dabei zum Aalfang im Spülsaum  oder so.
Damit konnte ich meine erste MeFo auf Wattwurm fangen.
Hammerdrill an viel zu unterdimensionierten Gerät


----------



## erblade (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brandungsanfänger bittet um Hilfe*

@ Jacky Fan

könntest du noch Hersteller und Typ von Rute und Rolle angeben ?

Vielen Dank


----------



## degl (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brandungsanfänger bittet um Hilfe*

Hi erblade,

google mal nach einer DAM-Onliner-Surf(Gibts als Tele oder Steck) entweder 3,90 oder 4,20.............damit kann du erstmal anfangen(Askari hat die z.B. recht günstig)

Bei den Rollen wirds dann teurer, da die aber auch mehr belastet werden, erkärt sich der Preis.

Der Gerlinger bietet in seinem Sonderkatalog die DAM SLR-Surf 800 für 54€ an, die dir als Start erstmal gute Dienste leisten würden und auch dann noch, wenn du dir später mal bessere Ruten zulegts.

Sollte dich aber der Küstenvirus erwischen, so wie die meissten von uns............naja, dann wird das Material recht was teurer werden, aber es macht ...dann...auch Sinn#h

gruß degl


----------



## Wolfsburger (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brandungsanfänger bittet um Hilfe*

Hallo, so langsam macht mich das Brandungsangeln auch neugierig. Nur da ich leider noch minderjährig bin und 300 Kilometer entfärhnt wohne, komme ich leider nur selten dorthin.
Mich würde mal intressieren wie ich da fängt:

Was für Fische kann ich erwarten?
Wieviel beißen bei guten Tagen?
ANgenommen ich angel von einem Steg, wie weit muss ich das Blei "Rausballern" ?

Freu mich schon auf eure antworten.


----------



## Rosi (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brandungsanfänger bittet um Hilfe*



erblade schrieb:


> Wir wohnen in Rerick



Moin, in Rerik gibt es den Wattwurm, ein Angelfachgeschäft. Dort bekommst du preiswerte Ausrüstung, welche du auch gleich ausprobieren und im Notfall umtauschen kannst. Also ich hab keine Aktien an dem Laden, geh dort nur gern einkaufen. Kannst ja vorher mal anrufen und fragen was er so empfehlen würde.

Ich würde mir Ruten oder Rollen niemals im Internet bestellen. Erst anfassen und mal kurbeln und büschen drüber schwatzen. Mein Gerödel hat etwa 200€ gekostet, 2 Ruten mit Rollen und Schnur.


----------



## Rosi (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brandungsanfänger bittet um Hilfe*



Wolfsburger schrieb:


> Hallo, so langsam macht mich das Brandungsangeln auch neugierig. Nur da ich leider noch minderjährig bin und 300 Kilometer entfärhnt wohne, komme ich leider nur selten dorthin.
> Mich würde mal intressieren wie ich da fängt:
> 
> Was für Fische kann ich erwarten?
> ...



Hi, an der Ostsee gibt es keine Stege.
Die würde der erste Sturm zerlegen. Das ist hier alles etwas handfester als an deinem Teich, weit über 100m lang und nennt sich Seebrücke.

Es gibt im Winter vorwiegend Dorsche, Wittlinge, Heringe und  Flundern.


----------



## erblade (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brandungsanfänger bittet um Hilfe*

@Rossi Den laden hab ich auch schon gefunden.

Ist warscheinlich wie mit vielen Dingen, wenn du erst mal ein wenig probiert hat weisst du was du willst oder hast zumindest eine grobe Richtung.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Klaus S. (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brandungsanfänger bittet um Hilfe*



Rosi schrieb:


> Hi, an der Ostsee gibt es keine Stege.
> Die würde der erste Sturm zerlegen. Das ist hier alles etwas handfester als an deinem Teich, weit über 100m lang und nennt sich Seebrücke.



Oh... dann liegt mein Boot an ner Seebrücke und nicht am Steg :m Danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## Rosi (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brandungsanfänger bittet um Hilfe*

Hi Klaus, und wo befindet sich dein Steg? In einem Hafen?


----------



## Klaus S. (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brandungsanfänger bittet um Hilfe*

In der Ostsee |rolleyes


----------



## erblade (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brandungsanfänger bittet um Hilfe*

So, Ruten habe ich Cormoran Surfmaster, fehlen noch Rollen


----------



## Wuemmehunter (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brandungsanfänger bittet um Hilfe*

Moin, moin an alle Brandungscracks,

ich war letzte Woche das erste Mal zum Brandungsangeln und habe in drei Stunden 7 Dorsche gefangen, der größte war 62 cm. Das macht natürlich LUST AUF MEHR!
Gefischt habe ich mit Cormoran Seacor-Ruten in 4,20 m und Daiwa Emblem Pro 5000er-Rollen, die ich sonst zum Karpfenfischen benutze. Die Ersatzspulen habe ich mit Farblich wechselnder Keulenschnur ausgestattet. Meine Wurfweiten lagen nach einigen Probewürfen so bei 3 mal 25 m plus die transparente Keule. Als Blei hatte ich ein 125 gr-Birne dran. 
Nun meine Frage: Die Ruten kommen mir brutal schwer vor. Kann man mit leichteren Ruten weiter werfen? Gibt es entsprechende Gerätetipps?
Danke schon mal für Eure Antworten.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## DxcDxrsch (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brandungsanfänger bittet um Hilfe*

beim ersten mal brandungsangeln n 62er dorsch? hmm ich glaubd dir brauch man nich mehr helfen


----------



## erblade (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brandungsanfänger bittet um Hilfe*

Öhm der kapert einfach meinen Hilferuf, Trotzdem Glückwunsch


----------



## Wuemmehunter (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brandungsanfänger bittet um Hilfe*

Sorry erblade, das war nicht meine Absicht. Ichj habe gedacht, ich hänge mich einfach mal ran und kann den einen oder anderen Gerätetipp von den Cracks ergattern. Unbd danke für den Glückwunsch. Untwerwegs war ich übrigen in der Nähe von Dranske, im Osten der Insel Rügen.


----------



## erblade (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brandungsanfänger bittet um Hilfe*

Antworten die dir helfen, helfen ja auch mir deshalb auch der Smilie


----------



## erblade (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brandungsanfänger bittet um Hilfe*

warst du da am Nordstrand ?

(mist! wollte editieren und hab ins falsche Fenster geschrieben ...)


----------

